# Practice



## Trip (Nov 24, 2002)

I've decided I could really use a lot of work with my artists eye, so every other day i'm going to sit down and make completely random sketches. Feel free to comment, but note that this is basically just a post for me to review myself.

For today, a small eye "study".


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## Trip (Nov 24, 2002)

Uhm...did I miss something?


----------



## Boeing777 (Nov 24, 2002)

Yes you have.... just like I did. 
Never mind, next thread....


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Trip (Nov 26, 2002)

Yesterday I was having major internet problems, so I'll just post yesterdays sketch right here, and then in a few hours I'll post todays sketch.


----------



## Trip (Nov 28, 2002)

Bad internet problems, oh well: 2 days ago.


----------



## Trip (Nov 28, 2002)

Yesterday:


----------



## Trip (Nov 28, 2002)

For today's sketch I decided to try out some colors. Just a test, never a final. Still wondering what I should do with the shadows...


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Trip (Nov 28, 2002)

I wish I was using a tablet! No, I'm using an old iMac mouse.


----------



## Trip (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## Trip (Dec 1, 2002)

And yesterday:


----------



## ksv (Dec 4, 2002)

Cool 
I'll suggest using your hand when drawing instead of a crappy mouse, and scanning it as line art (bitmap)


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

magnificant! i think its a great job 

makes me wish i could draw


----------



## Sogni (Dec 4, 2002)

Wait...
You're drawing - with a MOUSE??? My god! Are you nuts? 
*Is almost tempted to send Trip his tablet... Nah!* 

I'm a bit in a mental rut (being cooped up for over 2 months recovering from surgery does that I guess) and my mind refuses to do any drawing... 

Even tho I now have a tablet, I feel that I like drawing with pencils better then touching up/finishing the drawings with the tablet... or is it that i haven't played with a good drawing program I like yet?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Dec 4, 2002)

that is some really cool stuff, you are a great insperation.


----------



## Trip (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *I'll suggest using your hand when drawing instead of a crappy mouse, and scanning it as line art (bitmap)  *



no scanner, camera, or webcam to get it onto the computer with. So that idea's out. 

NOTE: no drawings for this/last week due to the fact my computer is going through a painful process of repairing its self.


----------



## ksv (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *no scanner, camera, or webcam to get it onto the computer with. So that idea's out.
> 
> NOTE: no drawings for this/last week due to the fact my computer is going through a painful process of repairing its self.  *



Get a cheap, old agfa USB scanner. I'm sure you can get a 1212u or something for about 20-30$, and they're perfect for scanning drawings


----------



## Sogni (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *
> NOTE: no drawings for this/last week due to the fact my computer is going through a painful process of repairing its self.  *



Wish my car did that! 
*Patiently waiting for a call from the shop telling me it's ready*


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2002)

EEEEK ITS THE BEAST!!!!!

(referring to tormente's post count)


----------



## Sogni (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *EEEEK ITS THE BEAST!!!!!
> 
> (referring to tormente's post count) *



Boo! 

I think I have a picture of 6s on my car's spedo too.


----------



## Trip (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey: let's not get too off-topic here, k? 
New sketches coming tomorrow!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Hey: let's not get too off-topic here, k?
> *



Well, heck - we need a chat room!


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Hey: let's not get too off-topic here, k?
> New sketches coming tomorrow!  *



its your fault for not providing more sketches


----------



## Manta (Dec 14, 2002)

Hello there im new to this board and noticed Trip's image making thread. Might I suggest you guys got to www.conceptart.org, an excellent forum for artists such as yourselves where threads like this run all the time by professional and amateur artists-digital or otherwise...check it out...its the best...

Manta


----------



## Trip (Dec 14, 2002)

Thanks for the link manta! I'll be sure to check it out!
Also: More sketches *are* coming, but i've been super-busy with drivers ed and school the past few weeks, i barely have time to touch the computer anymore.  But drivers ed gets out next week, so the sketches are coming!


----------



## Manta (Dec 14, 2002)

No problem, just dont get disheartened when you see how good some of these guys are hehehe. Everyone is really welcoming and keen to offer handy advice I highly recommend it if you want to improve your skills...


----------



## Sogni (Dec 14, 2002)

Oh my GOD!!! Trip is driving??? EGADS!
Trip, just stay off of the wite paved areas, stay on the black/dark areas only and make sure you're always on the right side of double-yellow lines!  

Good luck man!


----------



## orangefunk (Dec 15, 2002)

nice drawing.


----------



## Trip (Dec 17, 2002)

Bah: i finished a really awsome sketch yesterday, but when i tried to re-open it in Photoshop i found out the save was sketchy and the file was corrupt. Stupid Windows98!

Sketches are coming soon, i hope.


----------



## Trip (Dec 20, 2002)

WooHoo! Not good, but it is a sketch!


----------



## Trip (Dec 29, 2002)

Don't worry...i havn't forgotten!


----------



## ksv (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey, I like that LightBox logo! Just a little suggestion... 

Also, when you draw that logo final, draw it in really high resolution (approx 10000x10000 pixels should be fine)


----------

